# Can the company force me to resign if I don't want to accept another job offer?



## ilya (Dec 25, 2009)

In my Free Zone contract it is stated that the company can freely relocate me within Middle East and Africa region. Currently they force me to move to Singapore but as far as contract negotiations are not going well, I tend to reject the offer and return back home.

HR says that I have to resign, which basically means they neither pay me out nor ship my stuff home. I am convinced that I don't have to resign as it is the company's decision that they transfer my job to Singapore. 

Fairly enough, they offer me almost the same package there but no medical insurance, no maternity coverage for my wife + some other pro-employer-anti-employee conditions - that's the key point for negotiations. Also HR imposes a certan degree humiliation during the process which just makes me think I don't want this job at all!

If I don't resign on my own, can they actually make me resign given that they offer me another job with a close level of benefits but different employment conditions in another country, which is not a part of the region stated in the contract?

I don't want to get this to the court but I will probably have to sue them if we are not able to agree on some key points. Is suing employers at all viable in UAE?

Can anyone recommend a lawyer who can give a comprehensive consultation on employment matters?

Thanks for your advice in advance!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

If you dont want to move then yes they can lay you off (sever). At this point most companies are obligated to give you a sevrance package that will be min 1 week for every year of service, and if you are on a xpat package they will move you back to your home country plus pay for your airfare. Other than that info I can not help you. good luck


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Assuming you are on a local contract: If you don't accept the offer you can be made redundant (without further explanation) and provided you are given notice in accordance with your contract terms that is that. You cannot sue them for sticking to the contract.

-


----------

